
Pirates of the Amazon Abandon Ship - raju
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2008/12/05/pirates-of-the-amazon-abandon-ship/
======
petercooper
Regardless of the myriad of positive and negative comments they've received,
they've made it into the NYT and their names are on the record. Not a bad
result for them overall since at least _we_ all know who they are now ;-)

